
Facebook Messenger: inside Mark Zuckerberg's app for everything - prostoalex
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2015/11/features/inside-facebook-messenger
======
fitzwatermellow
_Once you interact with a business [on Messenger], you open a thread that will
stay forever. You never lose context of what you are talking about. And the
business never loses context about who you are and your past purchases. It
removes all the friction_ -Julien Codorniou, Facebook. Quoted from the
article.

I think messaging based commerce seems really natural and human. Interested in
hearing any experiences others have had building on FB Messenger Platform for
business. It seems many of the showcased integrations tend toward digital
content creation and curation such as Giphy and Dubsmash

[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/messenger/showcase](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/messenger/showcase)

